
How I learnt how to steal like an artist in a month and designed my website - sandoche
https://medium.com/learning-lab/4-how-i-learnt-how-to-steal-like-an-artist-in-a-month-and-designed-built-my-new-companys-c5c68ffcf251
======
patricia_mayo
Nice idea the swipe file! defenetly implementing it myself

